# Vr6 t problems need advice



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

I have a 98 golf vr6 obd2 12 v vw golf
It's a 3.0 l schimmel long block
Stock cams , t04 e , msd coils,630 injectors
United Motorsport 630 pro maf tune.

Problem is if I boost under 15 psi car runs great!
Anything over that it feels like its misfiring , but when I scan the ecu
No codes show up . At least it feels like a misfire , 
When I hit full boost at 16 threw 20 psi at like 4500 rpm
Car shakes and stutters.
I've checked for boost leaks up to 25 psi didn't find any.
I changed my plugs ngk brk7 gaped to 28 and 24 no diffence.
I tried stock coil pack problem gets worse.
Replaced cam and crank sensor because they were original
So I figured why not.. 
Same problem.
It only does this in 3rd and 4th gear.


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

Ps my a/f are between 10 and 12 at full boost.
That's what my lm1 wide band reads.


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

10 is super rich.. Is timing 100% correct?


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

Not sure.... Me and my mechanic think
It's the chip.
The ecu won't show any misfire codes
Or a flashing check engine light when it misfires.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

lilnick said:


> Not sure.... Me and my mechanic think
> It's the chip.
> The ecu won't show any misfire codes
> Or a flashing check engine light when it misfires.


99% of the time its NOT THe chip. time to check and double check everything.


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

I hear what your saying. But this is my second chip.
The first one ran great .
But the check engine light would stay on so i couldn't pass
Emissions.
The problem was the chip goes into a plug adaptor
And then into the ecu, something was wrong with it.

With this new chip the misfire problem was always there
From day one.

I'm waiting on united motor sports to get back to me.
I asked them if they had a way to test the chip at there shop.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Hmm. That's weird.


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

Dimmu what's your setup?
Do you have a mk3 vr6?


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

> still


still waiting on a response from
United Motorsport


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

lilnick said:


> Dimmu what's your setup?
> Do you have a mk3 vr6?


Obd2 swapped vr6 Corrado
35r
440 um race tune


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

Wish I still had my 42 tune.....
Ran great but I sold it.

Don't know what to do . My michanic says its the chip
Nothing we can do.


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

How much boost are you running ?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

lilnick said:


> Problem is if I boost under 15 psi car runs great!
> Anything over that it feels like its misfiring , but when I scan the ecu
> No codes show up . At least it feels like a misfire ,
> When I hit full boost at 16 threw 20 psi at like 4500 rpm
> ...


1. You are confident the *wires *themselves are not breaking down under load?
2. If you suspect plug gap start even smaller than listed and go up from there.
3. Above 15psi what are your wideband readings?
4. If what you are seeing is gear dependent (3rd & 4th only) it is highly unlikely (not impossible but unlikely) that what you are seeing is software related.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

A/F logs should help find poss cauase
Steve


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

gap your plugs @ 22 and try it again !!!
turbo full specs?? hot side?
full exhaust size? cat?
looks like a spark problem or running out of fuel up top on higher boost.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

zwogti said:


> gap your plugs @ 22 and try it again !!!
> turbo full specs?? hot side?
> full exhaust size? cat?
> looks like a spark problem or running out of fuel up top on higher boost.


running out of fuel would show up lean


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

also maybe the air filter on the MAF housing causing turbulence affecting the reading at high boost.


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

Spoke with united Motorsport the other day.
They suggested to change my fuel filter and check my
Fuel pressure at the fuel rail and see how much pressure I have 
Above 15 psi .
I'm going to due this this weekend and see.
I'll keep you guys posted.
Thank you all for your responses!


----------



## I_Run_The_AV (Mar 14, 2013)

What fuel pump are you running? Maybe it's dying off up top.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

lilnick said:


> How much boost are you running ?


25psi now


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

It's an 044 inline with stock pump in tank.
The same fuel setup as last year. Last year was runing 22 psi np


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

3rd and 4th and 5 th gear does that because the load is much larger then 1st & 2nd.
I really think it could be the fuel filter or one of the fuel pumps are going bad.
My a/f readings are between 11 & 12 at 15 or 20 psi . But that could be because of misfire and not letting me see a lean issue.
I also have innovative lm1 wide band to log my a/f.
I'm going to change my fuel filter and check my fuel pressure at the rail this weekend. 
I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

I know my fuel pressure with the vacuum line off the fpr should be around 44
But I'm not sure what I should be reading under boost.
I would assume 60 ish.
Does anyone know what my fuel pressure should read under boost ?


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

lilnick said:


> I know my fuel pressure with the vacuum line off the fpr should be around 44
> But I'm not sure what I should be reading under boost.
> I would assume 60 ish.
> Does anyone know what my fuel pressure should read under boost ?


mine is @ 60+ in WOT/boost, only reason i kn ow is i taped my iphone to my battery and went for a drive..lol i was having fuel issues earlier this year.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

lilnick said:


> I know my fuel pressure with the vacuum line off the fpr should be around 44
> But I'm not sure what I should be reading under boost.
> I would assume 60 ish.
> Does anyone know what my fuel pressure should read under boost ?


 your base fuel pressure plus the amount of boost you're running on top of it should be your fuel pressure at full boost.


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

It's a 3 inch turbo back exhaust . No cat


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

So your saying if base fuel pressure is 40psi and my boost is set to 20 psi I should read 60psi of fuel pressure?


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

lilnick said:


> So your saying if base fuel pressure is 40psi and my boost is set to 20 psi I should read 60psi of fuel pressure?


^^^^^^^ yes


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

So I took some fuel pressure readings before changing anything.
So car is tuning fuel pressure with 
vacuum on Is 38psi
Vacuum off is 48 psi

[email protected]
13 psi boost = 60 psi fuel pressure
20 psi boost = 74 psi fuel pressure

Is it safe to say that it looks like my 
3 bar fpr is shot!?


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm dealing with a similar issue, except I can see that I'm actually leaning out above 15 psi. I have a fpr gauge on my fuel line and it is normal it idle, and increases with the fpr vacuum line off. Last time I dynoed the car the operetor noticed that my fuel pressure was not increasing under boost, so this is most likely why I'm leaning out (I'm also quite rich at idle, the ecu is trimming fuel like crazy). So the fpr is the most likely culprit?


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

You need to check with a gauge at your fuel rail and see what your exact numbers are.
Don't just go off your wide band to see if your lean or rich.


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a gauge from ECS on the line right before the rail, it's right on spec for a 3 bar, 43 with the line on and 48 I believe with it off if I remember correctly. How are you guys verifying fuel pressure increases under boost? Without taping a phone under the good or going back to the dyno that is. Run a long ass gauge into the cabin?


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

I have a long fuel line with a gauge on the outside of the windshield.


----------



## dubbin95 (Mar 18, 2007)

Sounds like your maf maybe dirty. I'd try cleaning it cause it's easy to do.


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

The iphone tapped to record the fuel pressure....That is awesome and horrible. It sounds like it worked!


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

MK3.OT said:


> The iphone tapped to record the fuel pressure....That is awesome and horrible. It sounds like it worked!


:laugh::wave:


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

So if fuel pressure is not increasing under boost, what all could be the cause? FPR readings are within spec with and without vacuum line at idle. I'm rich at idle and leaning out at above 15 psi.

I'm going to buy another FPR since they are cheap, fuel filter was replaced a few years ago, walbro 255 inline was installed 4 years ago. Would a failing fuel pump cause this? The stock in tank fuel pump is from 01 with 150,000 miles.


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

It sounds like one of your pumps are failing.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

R32Smoker said:


> So if fuel pressure is not increasing under boost, what all could be the cause? FPR readings are within spec with and without vacuum line at idle. I'm rich at idle and leaning out at above 15 psi.
> 
> I'm going to buy another FPR since they are cheap, fuel filter was replaced a few years ago, walbro 255 inline was installed 4 years ago. Would a failing fuel pump cause this? The stock in tank fuel pump is from 01 with 150,000 miles.


Maybe your sh.t is getting old man..re-evaluate and give the car the love back..change the parts out for somethin fresh..
Steve


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

Just an update. I replaced my stock fpr and drove the car around, same problem....
Stupid rich under boost. I'll put my fuel gauge on this week and check fuel pressure.
Not sure what it could be. 
Maybe my fuel return line is clogged?
Or some thing wrong with the stock fuel rail?
Not sure how to diagnose the fuel rail and return line.


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

Is 74 psi of fuel pressure to high at 20 lbs of boost?


----------



## dubbin95 (Mar 18, 2007)

Well base pressure for 3 bar is 43lbs add 20psi to that and it's 63. So ya it seems a bit high.


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

What would cause my fuel pressure to be so high?
I replaced my fpr with a new one, same problem.
I doesn't make sense.
Why does the car drive fine under 15 psi with high fuel pressure.
And not over 15 psi with high fuel pressure?


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

Ok time for some updates .
I re gapped my ngk br7 to .022 went for a ride and the car ran a lot better.
But still a little rich but not as bad.
So then I put a Lucas oil fuel injection cleaner drove the car for a couple of days.
Results are inn......
Car runs so much better and smooth now!!!!
Even at 22 psi of boost my a/f in the 11's:beer:


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

Would a clogged fuel Injector cause fuel pressure to go high?


----------



## dubbin95 (Mar 18, 2007)

Could. But you don't have a missfire so I doubt it. Take return line off and blow air through it. You could have a clog in the return


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

In theory it could. But that injector would have to be really clogged to the point where it wouldn't work. I would get a adjustable regulator and dial it in.


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dubbin95 (Mar 18, 2007)

And if it didn't work you would get a skip


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

I did that already. The car runs great now that I gapped the spark plugs to .022 and I put a fuel injector cleaner. I'm just trying to figure out why I had to run a smaller gap. I'm trying to figure out why my fuel pressure went up and what could cause that problem.
After pulling the plugs I noticed cylinder 3 spark plug had signs of detonation. I'm going to pull the plugs this week and see
If the fuel injector cleaner helped.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

The injector cleaner makes the car lean by itself, at least a few points. 

Sent via phone by thumb entry


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

Yes it does . I took my fuel injectors to a shop and had them cleaned and flow matched.car runs great but I'm just not sure why all of a sudden I need to run a smaller gap on the spark plugs for my car to run.


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

Cars is running great! 24psi on a t04e turbonetics turbo and clutch can't hold the power lol!!!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

lilnick said:


> Yes it does . I took my fuel injectors to a shop and had them cleaned and flow matched.car runs great but I'm just not sure why all of a sudden I need to run a smaller gap on the spark plugs for my car to run.


maybe the coil is wearing out progressively & not suddenly. what coil u running now?
did u make any other changes, wires etc?
maybe more ethanol in the gas would need smaller gap?


----------

